# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  > Ложные срабатывания  >  Касперский, ложное срабатывание на DLL

## ange.0.0.7

Здравствуйте.
Я являюсь автором информ плагина для QIP.
И несколько дней назад, пользователи сообщили что касперский выдаёт на файл плагина: *Trojan.Win32.Swisyn.adag*

Цитаты пользователей:



> Касперский сказал Trojan.Win32.Swisyn.adag ясно и четко. У вас комп заражен или как?





> Плагин забанен касперским - пока не работает, определяет Trojan.Win32.Swisyn.adag
> однако нашел вот что,http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=73051
> но касперский пока не умолим. Разработчики, порпавьте, пожалуйста


Прошу проверить с чем это связано.

*P.S. Файл убрал, отправил на [email protected]*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Matias

Отправьте файл на [email protected] с пометкой "Ложное срабатывание". Из темы его лучше убрать.

----------


## ange.0.0.7

*Matias*, спасибо.
Так и поступил.

----------

